

Jetpack 2 - by the creator of the original Jetpack - kondro
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adept/jetpack-2-by-the-creator-of-the-original-jetpack

======
kondro
I have fond memories of this game as a child. One of the games I was truly
addicted to.

I had completely forgotten about it until I saw this Kickstarter posted this
morning and I'm definitely a supporter. I would suggest you do too.

Also, if you know anyone at HalfBrick, maybe you should suggest to them that
the support a project that they've borrowed the name of for their wildly
successful iOS title.

------
knotty66
Initially thought this referred to 'Jetpac' - the 8-bit game by Ultimate Play
The Game. This looks cool though too. Good luck!

~~~
adrianhoward
Glad to see I wasn't the only one :-)

Damn... I played Jetpac to death when I was a small.

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jetpac> for those who are curious)

~~~
mopoke
Awww, I was disappointed. An updated version of Jetpac (or Atic Atac) would be
great.

~~~
mscdex
What about this: <http://www.mobygames.com/game/jetpac-refuelled>

------
M4v3R
I don't know about you guys, but I hate the new graphics. It's not that I
don't like hi-res graphics, but I just dislike the current style, tiles
especially. Classic jetpack had great graphics style and everything seemed to
fit together. Graphics on demos posted for the Jetpack 2 seem ackward and
don't fit one into another. I hope author uses the money to hire gfx artist
not only for the backgrounds, but for tiles and other bits, too.

------
krollew
Wow. Realy nice. I remember first Jetpack very well. One of the best games
I've played. I think it's realy worth to pleadge this project!

------
nitrogen
My younger brother and I (mostly my younger brother) spent many hours as
children recreating the stock levels in the level editor so we could learn how
to beat them. 'Twas a very fun game.

------
daurnimator
Am I the only one that thinks I could code this whole thing in a
weekend/hackathon?

~~~
whiskers
I reckon you could get the first 90% done in a couple of days sure... The last
90% would probably take a few months though!

~~~
daurnimator
90%+90%?

~~~
whiskers
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-ninety_rule>

My point was really that people often look at something and think "Oh that's
easy!". But when you actually get to the real depth of the problem it's much
much more complicated and fiddly and time consuming.

Off the top of my head here are a list of things you'd need to consider for
developing a game: name, story/concept, title screen, credits, intro
animation, implementation of gameplay/physics/loading/saving/graphics,
settings / players details, user interface and GUI elements, help, input
processing (mouse,joypad,joystick,touch), sound (music, ambience, effects,
interface effects) ,artwork (logos, gui elements, backgrounds, sprites),
repeated playability testing (is it fun, well tuned?), level creation (initial
design, tweaking, testing for edge cases), utilities (level editor,
sprite/animation tools), demo mode, cheats, achievements, scoreboard,
installer.

And of course a game over screen.

------
89a
old one looks better

